# 12.8 billion dollar increase in military budget.



## cursedhighlander (24 Feb 2005)

Hi all I was just watching the news and saw that there were a few changes to the canadian budget. There were increases to things such as healthcare/education but they were around 5 billion dolalrs. The increase in funding for the military was 12.8 billion dollars. The old amount of money spent was 3.5 billion (you do the math). There were 5000 now recruits because of this and I was wondering if there were any cadets that wanted to join the CF because of this increase since I have been having conflicts on whether to join because of the lack of funding. I was hoping for some more opinions to give me an idea whether other people are more swayed to join now that funding has been increased.


----------



## Chang (24 Feb 2005)

yea theres gonna be a pay raise (10% including retro-pay) i heard


----------



## condor888000 (24 Feb 2005)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> ...The increase in funding for the military was 12.8 billion dollars. The old amount of money spent was 3.5 billion (you do the math)...


The money's over 5 years though.


			
				cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> There were 5000 now recruits because of this...


The PM promised a new 5000 strong peacekeeping force. Some of the money is going to be goinng to the recruiting of this force.

Personally, I don't care how much cash the military is getting, like before, I still want to join to serve my country.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Feb 2005)

i lime the idea of a pay raise. i have always wanted to join the military serve my country and see the world. no amount of money would change that.


----------



## Franko (25 Feb 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> The money's over 5 years though.The PM promised a new 5000 strong peacekeeping force. Some of the money is going to be goinng to the recruiting of this force.



That idea is now on hold.....looks like there will be no new brigade.

Regards


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Feb 2005)

i also heard that there were going to be 5000 new reg forces and around 3000 new reservists. dont know if it is true but it is what i heard


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Feb 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> That idea is now on hold.....looks like there will be no new brigade.
> 
> Regards



what do you mean? they are not going to give the military 13 billion dollars ???

but than again that ids no big suprise. the big suprise was hearing the military would be receiving more mony.


----------



## qjdb (25 Feb 2005)

no, I believe that the thing that is on hold is the peacekeeping-specific brigade.  Obviously, someone talked some sense into whoever's idea that was.

Quentin


----------



## condor888000 (25 Feb 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> That idea is now on hold.....looks like there will be no new brigade.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the info Franko.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (25 Feb 2005)

Like some others here, i to have always wanted to join, and serve my country.


----------

